# Real VNC



## -DeadLyTearz- (Mar 17, 2006)

i recently downloaded the free version to real VNC, i wanted to monitor the other PC's in the house i loaded "viewer" on to my pc and "server" on to the other two pc's in the house i got one working but for some reason the other will not connect it stays at "Attempting connection" then times out

Thankyou in advanced for any help


-TearZ-


----------



## cjschaf (Oct 19, 2004)

*blocked*

Make sure that the firewall is either off or an exception is made in the firewall to allow VNC access


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Be specific about which version of VNC you have. I'd also suspect the firewall as the first issue.


----------

